# Rank every Star Wars film you've seen from best to worst (NO Spoilers)



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Dec 19, 2017)

My order:

1. Empire Strikes Back
2. Return of the Jedi
3. A New Hope
4. The Last Jedi
5. The Force Awakens
6. Rogue One (it could have been better if not for the uneven first half)
7. Revenge of the Sith
8. Phantom Menace
9. Attack of the Clones

The Last Jedi is the best Disney Star Wars movie to date, IMO; however, it still falls fall short of the original trilogy. Disney doesn't know how to let 3 minutes of drama to go by without slipping in a stupid joke. That said, the Disney films are MUCH better than the prequel trilogy.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 19, 2017)

Not sure of the others, but, Empire is the stand out #1 for sure.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 19, 2017)

Meh... 

I'd rate them
1) Empire- 
2) A New Hope
3) Return of the Jedi
4) Revenge of the Sith
5) The last Jedi
6) Attack of the Clones
7) Rogue One
8) Phantom Menace
9) The Force Awakens. - I hated this movie.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 19, 2017)

I ignore the prequels altogether.  If for some reason I would ever want to watch the series in order, Rogue One would replace all of them.

EMPIRE is by far the greatest Star Wars film.  Have not seen the most recent yet.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 19, 2017)

Empire is #1....after that, I am too lazy to write the rest


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 19, 2017)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> My order:
> 
> 1. Empire Strikes Back
> 2. Return of the Jedi
> ...



Note: I haven’t seen Last Jedi so I didn’t rank it 

1. Empire Strikes Back
2. Return of the Jedi (saw this in the movies with my dad, so it has a special place for me$
3. Rogue One (I loved this one. The SS could actually hit a target)
4. A New Hope (the special effects still stand the test of time. Amazing it was done so long ago)
5. Revenge of the Sith (call me crazy but I loved this movie. The fight scenes were epic)
6. The Force Awakens (too much of the same thing. The Death Star had already been done twice)
7. Attack of the Clones (it was pure garbage up until the end. It got salvaged from the point Mace entered.)
8. Phantom Menace (Darth Maul was awesome, but everything else sucked. This is really the only Star Wars movie I didn’t like)
9. The Clone War (the cartoon is pretty good, but the movie that hit the threaders was beyond awful)


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 22, 2017)

Just saw the Last Jedi and it was god awful. Was the worst Star Wars movie by far. They started it out with parody joke that made you think it was Spaceballs and the joke fell flat. They kept on with it and I kept waiting and waiting for it to get better and then they had the stupidest moment at the climax. They ruined Luke. It was awful. At least Phantom Menace had the great fight scene with Darth Maul.

1. Empire Strikes Back (still good today)
2. Return of the Jedi (saw this in the movies with my dad, so it has a special place for me; but it was pretty good and I loved seeing Luke turn into a bad ass)
3. Rogue One (I loved this one. The SS could actually hit a target)
4. A New Hope (the special effects still stand the test of time. Amazing it was done so long ago)
5. Revenge of the Sith (call me crazy but I loved this movie. The fight scenes were epic)
6. The Force Awakens (too much of the same thing. The Death Star had already been done twice. But it was still good)
7. Attack of the Clones (it was pure garbage up until the end. It got salvaged from the point Mace entered. The end battle was pretty darn cool and the Yoda and Dooku fight was one of the best duels of the series)
8. Phantom Menace (Darth Maul was awesome, but everything else sucked. This is really the only Star Wars movie I didn’t like)
9. The Clone War (the cartoon series is pretty good, but the movie that hit the theaters was beyond awful)
10. The Last Jedi (see above. It had not one redeeming value. It sucked from the awful parodyesque joke in the begin to the end credits rolled)




Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 22, 2017)

Empire
Rogue
New Hope
Return

All of the rest are equally fucking stupid and bad.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Meh...
> 
> I'd rate them
> 1) Empire-
> ...



What the hell did you like about the Last Jedi? It was god awful.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## longknife (Dec 22, 2017)

I've seen all but the Last Jedi. To be perfectly honest, I can only rate them in the order they were released. I never did understand why Lucas did them the way he did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 22, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> What the hell did you like about the Last Jedi? It was god awful.



I thought all the stuff with Luke and Rey in it was pretty cool.  I liked the bits with Rey and Kylo.


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell did you like about the Last Jedi? It was god awful.
> ...



I thought any scene with Luke was awful and utter destruction of the character 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 25, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> I thought any scene with Luke was awful and utter destruction of the character



Okay, you are entitled to that opinion.  

I kind of thought he had a point. The Jedi did mess it up.  They didn't prevent the empire from happening. He didn't prevent the First Order from happening.


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 25, 2017)

I have no favorite.  Once they repeated the death star storyline, they all began to suck.

I'd like for them to start doing the old republic.  I may get interested then.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 31, 2018)

Redux

1. Empire Strikes Back (still great today. The opening battle is on Hoth is awesome. I Empire chasing falcon is great storyline. Intro of Yoda. Then the epic fight btw Luke and Vader and the bad guys winning. Just great)
2. Return of the Jedi (saw this in the movies with my dad, so it has a special place for me; but it was pretty good and I loved seeing Luke turn into a bad ass. Jaba’s Hut opening batt is great. I will admit issues with the Ewok battle scene. But I love this movie)
3. Rogue One (I loved this one. The SS could actually hit a target. Also all the new characters introduced were awesome. Jen as the leading lady nailed the part. The other main rebel was great. Ki the robot was hilarious and a great addition. The 2 Asian character were a great addition. It was also cool seeing some of the rebel fighters being aliens and not human. The end battle scene was well done and the SS were actually a formidable force. The ending with Vader was epic. It also closed a huge plot hole in the New Hope)
4. A New Hope (the special effects still stand the test of time, but a little dated. Amazing it was done so long ago. Great story. The rescue is great. Still love it)
5. Revenge of the Sith (call me crazy but I loved this movie. The fight scenes btw Obi and Anakin and Yoda and the Empire were epic.
I liked seeing order 66 executed. But I will admit Christian and Portman’s poor acting and lack of chemistry hurt the movie) 
6. The Force Awakens (too much of the same thing. The Death Star had already been done twice. Also thought it was stupid how strong the first order is and how weak the Republic is despite the fact they won the war. But it was still good)
7. Attack of the Clones (it was pure garbage up until the end. It got salvaged from the point Mace entered. The end battle was pretty darn cool and the Yoda and Dooku fight was one of the best duels of the series)
8. Phantom Menace (Darth Maul was awesome, but everything else sucked. Also introduced the second worst character of the franchise - JarJar)
9. The Clone War (the cartoon series is pretty good, but the movie that hit the theaters was beyond awful. Horrible story)
10. The Last Jedi (It had not one redeeming value. It sucked from the awful parodyesque joke in the begin from Poe making a prank call to Gen Hux, to Lia flying across space like Superman, to making Luke a weak winny bastard, from Yoda meaningless appearance, to Rey and Kylo having a connection, to the god awful casino scenes, to the stupid Luke hologram. There was honestly nothing good. They introduced the series by far worst character in Hope (Fin’s girl) and they destroyed Fin and Poe’s character, who I liked in the Force Awakens. Then they kill off Luke without him doing anything but destroying his character)





Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 31, 2018)

Attack of the Clones for me was the worst...that was difficult to get through. I distinctly remember watching this in theater thinking "My God is this going to end".


----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Jan 31, 2018)

Haven't seen Rogue or Last Jedi, yet, so. . .

Empire
New Hope
Revenge of the Sith
Force Awakens
Clones
Return of the Jedi (Carebears taking down walkers and playing that terrible fucking song that lodges itself in your brain like a tumor, LoTR style ending that went on for ten minutes AFTER the climax had dried and turned crusty on the bed sheets, can't do it.)
Phantom Menace (Jarjar aside, half this movie was pod racing with baby Anakin, who managed to annoy me even more than teenage Anakin.  Even more than fucking Ewoks.)


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 31, 2018)

My definitive, ultimate list!  Best to worst!

Empire Strikes Back - of course
A New Hope - masterpiece started it all
Rogue One - decent first half, absolutely stunning second
Return of the Jedi - excellent though a little goofy
The Force Awakens - great movie, great new cast
Revenge of the Sith - the least bad of the prequels
Attack of the Clones - better than the next two
The Last Jedi - killed Star Wars, twisted knife into fans
Phantom Menace - one of the worst movies ever made


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 31, 2018)

The worst:

1. All of them


The  best:

1. None of them


----------



## longknife (Jan 31, 2018)

Seeing them now, I think the acting of the first three was horrid. Something from a high school skit.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 31, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Attack of the Clones for me was the worst...that was difficult to get through. I distinctly remember watching this in theater thinking "My God is this going to end".



In my opinion it was cringeworthy up until the end. Anakin and Pandem seems we’re awful. Right when Mace makes his entrance, the movie gets somewhat salvaged. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 31, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> My definitive, ultimate list!  Best to worst!
> 
> Empire Strikes Back - of course
> A New Hope - masterpiece started it all
> ...



Not a bad list. When I compared Phantom Menace and Last Jedi. I compared the worst characters JarJar and Hope and Hope is so much worse and so much more annoying. I looked for remedying values of both an neither had much. However, I thought Darth Maul was a cool villain. The best since Vader and Bobo Fet.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jan 31, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > My definitive, ultimate list!  Best to worst!
> ...


Hope was bad but I think the codebreaker was even worse.  What a totally pointless character.  Really, his, Finn's, Hope's, and Phasma's entire storyline in that movie were completely pointless and unnecessary.  Even more pointless than Snoke turned out to be.  What a disaster of a movie.  It really killed Star Wars for me.  Maybe I'll adjust my list.

Darth Maul was really cool.  He should have been in all 3 prequels.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 1, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



It was beyond predictable the codebreaker was going to betray them. But Hope was so annoying and such an unnecessary character. Phasma was such a disappointing character. In the Force Awaking she gave up the codes so easily. You would think a bad ass would die before helping Fin. If she didn’t provide the codes then the rebels would have been destroyed.

Then the fight btw Fin and Phasma was so weak. I was like really they built her up and that is how easily she dies.

People said the Snoke scene was good. It was a waste. They finally bring about that man behind the curtain. Yea he was a grade A asshole, but he had no impact on the story and Kylo kills him so easily. Then Kylo and Rey team up to kill the space samurais! The fight scenes were weak and Rey’s fighting looked awkward.

Rey’s character drives me nutz. She has no training, but some how is a master in Jedi powers and fighting.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 1, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


I completely agree woth everything you said but I like Rey.  I feel like the force being this big mystical thing lets me suspend disbelief.  That being said, Last Jedi killed Star Wars for me.  Just like Phantom Menace, from the first minutes in you could tell something was horribly wrong.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 1, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> My order:
> 
> 1. Empire Strikes Back
> 2. Return of the Jedi
> ...



1. Empire Strikes back
2. A new Hope
3. Return of the Jedi
4. Rogue One
5. Revenge of the Sith (despite the ham handed political commentary)
6. Force Awakens
7. Last Jedi
8. Attack of the Clones
9. Phantom Menace


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 2, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> Rey’s character drives me nutz. She has no training, but some how is a master in Jedi powers and fighting.



Why is it the right wing has so much trouble with Rey's character?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## GHook93 (Feb 2, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Killed, not so sure, but severely lowers my view of star wars


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Rey’s character drives me nutz. She has no training, but some how is a master in Jedi powers and fighting.
> ...



It is not that I don’t like her character rather Star Wars is bending the rules for her. She never had training but she can do the Jedi mind control and telekinesis? Then defeat the force samurais! Why do Jedis train from childhood if it is so easy to pick up.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 2, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> It is not that I don’t like her character rather Star Wars is bending the rules for her. She never had training but she can do the Jedi mind control and telekinesis? Then defeat the force samurais! Why do Jedis train from childhood if it is so easy to pick up.



Luke picked being a jedi hanging with Obi-Wan for a couple of days, and he could summon the force well enough to destroy the Death Star.  He learned enough in a few days of hanging with Yoda to go toe to toe with Vader.  

The whole, 'You have to train from childhood" thing is a convention they came up with in the prequels (A few lines from Yoda not withstanding).


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2018)

They all pretty much suck

Bad scripts, bad dialogue, horrible acting


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Feb 2, 2018)

4
Rogue
5
7
6 
8 
Prequel trash


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> They all pretty much suck
> 
> Bad scripts, bad dialogue, horrible acting



I disagree.  Empire is a nearly perfect movie in its dialog, acting and script.  

If the acting was so bad, why did Harrison Ford go on to become essentially the John Wayne of my generation?  Star Wars made Harrison Ford a household name. 

If the dialog was so bad, then why has so much of it entered our national culture, with terms like "Jedi Mind Trick" and so on.  

The original Trilogy was like lightening in a bottle. It caught the public imagination at a time when we needed it.  

I think the prequels and sequels are a victim of it's success.  the OT changed how movies are made and marketed, to the point that New Star Wars movies couldn't live up to the OT, even with better actors better special effects. 

That said, I TRULY hate the sequels.  Disney could fuck up a wet dream.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 3, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> 1. Empire Strikes Back
> 2. Return of the Jedi



1. Puppets?
2. Puppets AND dwarves in bear costume?


----------



## fncceo (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Star Wars made Harrison Ford a household name.



Too bad about Mark Hammil.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 3, 2018)

fncceo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Star Wars made Harrison Ford a household name.
> ...



Mark Hamill (Spell his name right, please) has had a pretty good career as a voice actor.  

That said, yes, being in Star Wars probably did change the trajectory his career, because no one could see him in any role but Luke Skywalker at that point.  

On the other hand, most actors only have a career of about 10 years before we move on to the next big thing.  Actresses have an even short shelf life than Actors do.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > They all pretty much suck
> ...


That's the thing with Star Wars. They have had some truly great actors. But George Lucas can't do dialogue. Great actors sound like they are just reading off a script 

Natalie Portman has done some great work. But her Princess Amadala had no depth of emotion. Her love scenes with Anakin were just laughable


----------



## fncceo (Feb 3, 2018)

Who doesn’t want to watch C-Span in Space.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> That's the thing with Star Wars. They have had some truly great actors. But George Lucas can't do dialogue. Great actors sound like they are just reading off a script
> 
> Natalie Portman has done some great work. But her Princess Amadala had no depth of emotion. Her love scenes with Anakin were just laughable



I'm not going to defend the prequels, they are awful. (But better than the sequels.)  

The Original Trilogy, on the other hand, were groundbreaking. 

and here's the thing. Movies are often snapshots of their time.  If you released Star Wars today, people would be bored with it.  The same could be said of _Casablanca_.  If they made that today, you'd have a big machine gun battle at the end and Bogey would bang the female lead, because that's what audiences would expect. 



fncceo said:


> Who doesn’t want to watch C-Span in Space.



Let us know when you get done trolling.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That's the thing with Star Wars. They have had some truly great actors. But George Lucas can't do dialogue. Great actors sound like they are just reading off a script
> ...


I loved Star Wars when it first hit the screen.  Never saw anything like it
When Empire Strikes Back came out, it was another triumph ........Darth Vader is Luke's father?
The Return of the Ewoks was just corny 

The series has been hard to watch since


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> I loved Star Wars when it first hit the screen. Never saw anything like it
> When Empire Strikes Back came out, it was another triumph ........Darth Vader is Luke's father?
> The Return of the Ewoks was just corny
> 
> The series has been hard to watch since



Okay, I can see that.  

I think it might have to do more with how the brain works, though.  You simply can't get the same thrill through repetition.  

I see a lot of movies in a given year, or I did before I got bogged down managing a business.  And frankly, movies don't move me in my 50's the way they moved me in my teens.


----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2018)

The first time I saw Star Wars in a Swiss movie theater with my friends in Zurich. It was in English with German subtitles.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > They all pretty much suck
> ...



Well stated (might be the only time I give you that complement [emoji12])


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------

